

Ask HN:startup scene in Singapore/Asia, any contacts? - yrdeepika

I am temporarily relocating to Singapore to work on our startup Hautely.com. Looking for any introductions to startups in Singapore. Please send me an email to hautely@gmail.com.
======
acesubido
You can check out start-up "publications", i.e. Techcrunch-like organizations.
You can start from there.

Check out <http://e27.sg/>

If you happen to drop by in the Philippines for your vacations, drop by
<http://webgeek.ph/>

<http://represent.ph> might be helpful, it's a map of start-up technology
companies in the Philippines.

